# Stupid **** your partner has said/done



## IDrago (Aug 6, 2016)

Post some of the things you've seen a partner do that left you shaking your head. 



Partner asks a pt with obvious cognitive disabilities (whose baseline is snorting and grunting)  if she has pain. 

Later attempted to have a post cva pt with rt sided hemiparesis sign transport documentation... Twice.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Aug 6, 2016)

The current two I'm not letting my partner (who is otherwise an extremely intelligent, competent, professional who I'm only 99% sure never visits this forum) live down:

1) Asked Pt's daughter if Pt. spoke English, daughter replies "She is. She's Scottish." (A not very thick accent I might add.)

2) Asked blind Pt. when grabbing his toothbrush to bring to the hospital what colour it is. Then thirty seconds later, "Do you want a book or magazine to bring to the hospital for the wait?" To which he responded, "No thanks, I'm probably okay." 

She looked up at me after that second one and said, so how long will you be reminding me of this one?


----------



## exodus (Aug 6, 2016)

IDrago said:


> Later attempted to have a post cva pt with rt sided hemiparesis sign transport documentation... Twice.


Why not sign with the left hand?


----------



## IDrago (Aug 6, 2016)

exodus said:


> Why not sign with the left hand?


Pt kept trying to use her left hand to guide the right hand... Never occurred to him to ask her to use her left hand I guess haha


----------



## Grozler (Aug 7, 2016)

Not patient care related but a partner once told me calling a woman "sugar tits" was a legitimate compliment.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Aug 7, 2016)

Grozler said:


> Not patient care related but a partner once told me calling a woman "sugar tits" was a legitimate compliment.


Your partner hates you and wants you to get fired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Aug 7, 2016)

Grozler said:


> Not patient care related but a partner once told me calling a woman "sugar tits" was a legitimate compliment.



I never knew Mel Gibson was in EMS


----------



## IDrago (Aug 8, 2016)

Same partner once asked me what is the opposite of tachycardia.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 8, 2016)

IDrago said:


> Same partner once asked me what is the opposite of tachycardia.




Slowacardia


----------



## JohnTheEMT (Aug 11, 2016)

I said " this is a 29 y/o female " when our patient was a male while giving report to the nurse infront of the patient.


----------



## ERDoc (Aug 11, 2016)

Maybe we should merge this with the stupid things you've said thread in the humor section?


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 11, 2016)

63 y/o m down not breathing, she does a sternal rub and said "how are we doing today sir?"


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Aug 14, 2016)

Was on a BLS call one time and my partner was getting report from the RN infront of the pt. Pt had obvious BKA. The nurse states he is there due to "BKA". First thing he says is "i also notice the pt has had his leg removed"


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Aug 14, 2016)

ERDoc said:


> Maybe we should merge this with the stupid things you've said thread in the humor section?


Since these "partners" are really the posters anyways...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martyn (Aug 14, 2016)

One partner upon leaving a hospice patient at a hospice regularly said "Hope you get better soon"

Another asked patients ALL the questions on our PCR including asking white patients if they had sickle cell anemia (before anyone says so I know those of mediterranean extraction can have it).


----------



## ERDoc (Aug 15, 2016)

I once had a partner who had the following conversation with a very apologetic drunk woman.  His statement didn't come out the way he meant it to:
Drunk:  I'm so sorry I am bothering you guys.  Oh god, you guys probably hate me
Partner:  Ma'am, you can't make me hate you more than I already do.

And another partner talking with a woman with hemorrhoids:
Pt: I have a friend who had surgery for her hemorrhoids.  She says it really helped but it wasn't much fun
Partner:  Well, nothing fun really happens in that area anyway.


----------



## countryboy1871 (Sep 6, 2016)

Almost got in a fist fight with me because I emptied the ice cooler on the truck I was checking after he had already emptied it without telling me. Then proceeded to throw 5 buckets of ice on the floor before storming out back. My chief asked why he could hear his asst. chief yelling through a concrete wall. I told him what happened and all he did was go back into his office...


----------



## exodus (Sep 6, 2016)

countryboy1871 said:


> Almost got in a fist fight with me because I emptied the ice cooler on the truck I was checking after he had already emptied it without telling me. Then proceeded to throw 5 buckets of ice on the floor before storming out back. My chief asked why he could hear his asst. chief yelling through a concrete wall. I told him what happened and all he did was go back into his office...



Sounds like that person needs to be fired and lose their cert!


----------



## countryboy1871 (Sep 6, 2016)

exodus said:


> Sounds like that person needs to be fired and lose their cert!


That's not even the worst thing this person has done this month. I'm on the verge of quitting but Im not sure what my next move should be, or if I even want to stay in this career because this department.


----------



## exodus (Sep 6, 2016)

countryboy1871 said:


> That's not even the worst thing this person has done this month. I'm on the verge of quitting but Im not sure what my next move should be, or if I even want to stay in this career because this department.


File a report with the EMS and Fire board.


----------



## countryboy1871 (Sep 6, 2016)

exodus said:


> File a report with the EMS and Fire board.



Don't have one


----------



## exodus (Sep 6, 2016)

countryboy1871 said:


> Don't have one


What state are you in?  There is definetly an oversight committee.


----------



## countryboy1871 (Sep 7, 2016)

exodus said:


> What state are you in?  There is definetly an oversight committee.


If I could figure out how to message you I'd tell you. Don't want my location on here


----------



## pogoemt (Sep 13, 2016)

Partner drove wrong way for a block because he didn't want to wait for 2 left turn red lights, wasn't even on a call, we were just really close to our staging area with about an hour left in our shift


----------



## harold1981 (May 28, 2017)

JohnTheEMT said:


> I said " this is a 29 y/o female " when our patient was a male while giving report to the nurse infront of the patient.



But I´ve had patients where I really couldn´t tell....and it felt inappropriate to say the least to ask...so are you a man or a woman?


----------



## harold1981 (May 28, 2017)

I once had a partner who attempted to splint a lower leg prosthesis, because he thought it was damn obvious that the 45 degree angle suggested it was broken anyway, and he didn´t need to cut clothing and expose the leg to see it. He was pissed at the patient for not telling him too =)


----------



## Dennhop (May 30, 2017)

In this case it was me saying the dumb crap...

New EMT, only been on the streets for a month, at best.  Giving report to triage nurse at the hospital for a bls patient, misspoke and said irregular heartbeat on the monitor (it was on the pulse ox) as well as manually.  They triaged pt straight to shock trauma, while my medic was furiously stewing that we now had a BLS pt going to shock trauma.  Haven't done that since.


----------



## Lo2w (Jun 8, 2017)

Off going crew filled the gas truck with diesel.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 8, 2017)

Lo2w said:


> Off going crew filled the gas truck with diesel.


How? Wouldn't the diesel nozzle be too big for the hole?

/giggity


----------



## GMCmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Chimpie said:


> How? Wouldn't the diesel nozzle be too big for the hole?
> 
> /giggity


And that is the million dollar question. Yet it still happens

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnrsemt (Jun 12, 2017)

No;  diesel nozzles at car pumps are the same size as gasoline:  
The bigger question is:  Does the person pumping the fuel KNOW HOW TO READ?

scary how often that happens;  we had a rash of them at my old company because we changed gas stations that we bought fuel at, and the old diesel pumps had green plastic on the nozzles and the new station the green plastic was on the gas nozzles.  "It is STATE LAW that diesel pumps have green on them".  No moron,  it is state law that the pump says diesel or gas above it.


----------



## Tenementfnstr (Jun 18, 2017)

Get ready. 

1) Worked a code, partner has vomit on his face, I tell him, he denies it and wipes face smearing vomit down to his chin. He still was telling me how careful he is with the suction as I walked to the bathroom to wretch. *gag*

2) Same partner tells a Romanian woman that he can understand her just fine because he speaks a little spanish. I tell him shes not speaking spanish and he grins, telling us that he knows spanish when he hears it cause he was married to a mail order bride from south america for 4 years. *face palm*

3) Patient in ER asks me to get a female nurse remove the 12 lead because my (same) partner made her uncomfortable putting it on. I go to get a nurse and my partner asks why I haven't taken the leads of yet. As I begin to tell him she wants a nurse to to it, he rolls his eyes, walks to the patient, yanks her shirt up way too high and starts pulling leads. She was mortified. *jaw hits floor*

I got a million of em'.


----------



## suthermann (Jun 19, 2017)

Rookie mistake. Once I was on a BLS low acuity 911, I made a call to the wrong hospital. Got there and the staff laughed me to shame. Very next time I went there for IFT some jacka** said are sure you have the right place?


----------



## Tenementfnstr (Jun 19, 2017)

suthermann said:


> Rookie mistake. Once I was on a BLS low acuity 911, I made a call to the wrong hospital. Got there and the staff laughed me to shame. Very next time I went there for IFT some jacka** said are sure you have the right place?


Haha Ive taken emergencies to the wrong hospital before. Luckily the correct one was only a tenth of a mile away.


----------



## harold1981 (Jun 21, 2017)

Tenementfnstr said:


> Get ready.
> 
> 1) Worked a code, partner has vomit on his face, I tell him, he denies it and wipes face smearing vomit down to his chin. He still was telling me how careful he is with the suction as I walked to the bathroom to wretch. *gag*
> 
> ...



A medic with that attitude wouldn´t survive his probation period with us, as nobody tolerates that kind of behaviour.


----------



## suthermann (Jun 23, 2017)

Was on a bls 911 call for back pain and on our nextel page the pt name read (for hipaa let's say his first name was Man) but the last name read Crouch. Arrived on scene My partner... " What seems to be going on Mr. Crouch?" The pt... " My nuts hurt and they are swollen, by the way my last name is Smith".


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 12, 2017)

Asking me how far things are from one point to other ones when she has google open on her phone 

Consistently refuses to do anything other than what she wants.

Talks to me all the damn time about dumb **** I don't care about.

Tells me stuff about vaginal health and how antibiotics give her yeast infections.  #tmyk



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

